# Controller for homemade Salt spreader



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys. My neighbor goes to FL every winter and I take care of his driveway for him for Emergency situations.
Well this year he bought a small hitch mounted salt spreader for me to use on my Ford Ranger or 4 wheeler.
The problem is, how to control the electric motor.
I was thinking about having a trailer plug on it and plug it into my truck plug. Then using my electric brake controller I could operate the electric motor. What do you think? Or would I be better of trying to find a cheap controller(if one exists)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

what kinda salter is it? how many amps is it rated to pull?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

It is a "custom" made one. Has a Dayton motor, not sure of the amps


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

3.2 amps. I was thinking about using just a light dimmer switch to turn it on and off with a speed variation


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

3.2 at start up too. That's some of the issue. It could have 10.0 at start up and drop dwn to 3.2


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a snow ex 1875 that we also put a vibrator on. Toggle switch is all it took.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

goel;1674200 said:


> I have a snow ex 1875 that we also put a vibrator on. Toggle switch is all it took.


I really want variable speed


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy a western or aftermarket variable speed controller if you want to go that route.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

My version cost 4 bucks new.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

dieselss;1674209 said:


> You can buy a western or aftermarket variable speed controller if you want to go that route.


For $300, I don't think so


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Ended up buying a used Fisher/Western controller. Works like a charm on the lowest setting. Just wish the hole in the hopper was big enough for rock salt. Pellets ain't cheap


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saw this tonight and 3 nights a go I did a rework of my snow ex sr110. I like the spreader nice for me and my 1 man show!! Can take on and off easily to get snow blower out of back. Any way the computer board in it took a crap. I got a 2 wire cigarette plug in extension cut the end and made a plug in for it. The spreader runs at 100% spinner speed which is fine it makes a 20-25 foot path. I should take a couple pictures!


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I used a 12v heater control switch for $8. I have high, med and low.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Buddhaman;1701349 said:


> I used a 12v heater control switch for $8. I have high, med and low.


I wondered about those. wasnt sure how well it would dissipate heat


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I searched everywhere for a way to control a small ATV type spreader last year, it came down to buying a 300 buck controller or a heater switch with hi, med and low - I found it at Autozone or something like that, from an old style vehicle.

You'd think at first it'd be easy to control DC voltage but it ain't.


----------

